# Help ID tree zone 6 Evansville IN



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't ID it. Got a picture of the bloom?

The growth habit, limb structure, etc... looks similar to a black cherry, but they haven't even leafed out down here yet.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Bloom is in second photo sun was bright on phone screen so I couldn't see if closeups were in focus


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL, I see it up there above the leaves now. I just kept concentrating on the leaf cluster....

I still have nothing. Maybe treepro will be able to ID it.

EDIT: I'm going with some sort of wild cherry.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I posted on a plant I'd page believe it to be black or choke cherry apparently they leaf out before bloom sometimes


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Glad you pointed out the flowers on the second photo, because I completely missed them last night. There is nothing in the Cherry family that blooms in flower panicles like this. Flipping through my Garden Plants for Honey Bees, I believe it is a Halesia Carolina (Carolina silverbell). Its flowers are open like the ones shown. The silver bell that I have grown has the flowers drooping down.

Anyway, the Carolina silverrbell flowers in April and is native to SE United States. http://www.missouribotanicalgarden.org/PlantFinder/PlantFinderDetails.aspx?kempercode=a440


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I've never seen that tree in person, but from the description in Dirr, I think Ruth has nailed it: Halesia, or Silverbell. Dirr says it's hardy from Z4-11, and even blooms in ME. 

And I want one!

Enj.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

It looks like an ash tree but it's too early for them to be leafed out yet.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

According to the landscape company that planted it, it's a choke cherry and that seems to be the consensus on the plant I'd site


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

The leaves don't match.... From your link


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Wild cherry blooms in clusters like that. Leaves are usually longer and slimmer on a cherry though. I was thinking a pear by the leaf shape, but the cluster of flowers doesn't match. 
On a cherry, the bark is usually reddish-brown with speckles, similar to a plum.
Is the flower scent pleasant or somewhat unpleasant? Cherries and pears both have a somewhat unpleasant odor.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Apparently this variety makes a nice ornamental tree and the fruit is tolerable Canada red chokecherry

https://www.fast-growing-trees.com/...UIx2Mey0YIS8obO8H3xH5PtAahnBsX-R7GxoCW33w_wcB


----------

